# 2nd Season Hunter, Kansas City North



## creekfinds (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. I've been an avid arrowhead hunter for years, hunting primarily in central Missouri. When I moved to KC a few years ago, it became evident creeks and waterways here didn't produce artifacts like they do south of here. Needles to say, a lack of artifact hunting left me feeling hung out to dry. Then the heavens opened last year when a friend introduced me to morels (via dinner). The more I inquired about this delicacy, the more I found hunting them was much like hunting for artifacts - knowing how, when, and where was key. Although it was late in the season I set out on my first hunt. Day 1: 1 morel, 8 half free's (which I discarded not knowing if they were safe). Day 2 and beyond: a grand total of approximately 150 morels. This year I'm headed straight for the honey hole - and taking a couple of newbies along. Happy Hunting....it's almost here!!


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho (Mar 17, 2014)

good luck.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2014)

I lived near claycomo mo and have been a mushroom hunting fool for about 30 years I have moved near springfield now an I am chomped at the bit to start finding them this year cold is setting us back some there are great spots up there to hunt good luck to all


----------

